# 9x12 Mural



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I went to a job to install a mural this week (by myself), imagine my surprise when I found out it was one piece, 9'widex12'long printed on fabric backed vinyl.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Gwarel said:


> I went to a job to install a mural this week (by myself), imagine my surprise when I found out it was one piece, 9'widex12'long printed on fabric backed vinyl.


So what did you do?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

It can be done, there are a couple techniques I use when hanging solo.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

wje said:


> So what did you do?


I pasted the wall and enlisted the help of a couple of painters to help me get it in place ( I had to buy the biscuits and coffee).


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Gwarel said:


> I pasted the wall and enlisted the help of a couple of painters to help me get it in place ( I had to buy the biscuits and coffee).


And that is one of the techniques I employ.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Teaser. I hate cliffhangers.


----------

